# Poeple are funny.



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

They call you up to get a price. And all they say is the job is 60 brds. Ok ... And this is over the phone not at the job. So then you ask questions . Whats size are the brds? Where is it? Bead? Wrap windows? Ect...

He wants a hang and finish price. Ok, He (GC) will get the brds in the basement. Ok 
A few day later he tells me that he will hang it. And He need a finish price.  So I told him, I will stop by and look at it after is rocked. A day later he calls and says come look at it.. Is framed. So I told him again. When its rocked. I need to see what It looks like before I can give a price. He understood but He needs a number and I said again. I need to look at it. So He tells me that he can't work like that. And that he will get some else to do the job. Thats fine..

I am sure you guys get people like this...They want you to be there for them, But it turns out to be one sided.:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I hear ya bro....
Sucks when that happens. But it's probably for the best.
There probably was a few bulk-heads, window returns and allot of beads or something. He was probably just trying to rush a price out of you before you seen the job and then would hold you too it after all the extras.
Screw him! You did good! We all know it! :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

If I don't hang it or my hangers [subs] don't hang it ...I don't finish It. I learned that lesson long ago..H/o that hangs his own rock will nail.. after you peel back all the loose paper ..theres no paper left on the board.:yes:


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for the replys...

This is a GC i do work for. Not a HO.. 
I have finished over his drywall work.. :blink: It was not worth what I charged..:whistling2:But you just do it and keep busy. I talked about this to my uncle( he is a painter). And he was just like your in business for yourself you have all the paper work. You can't work cheap. You have to make money and profit. You gave him a price and he want it cheaper. 
I have taken work cheap. Because I was hungery. And Iam just a mess because no matter how it goes there is no money to be made.. So I will just walk away and not work.. And thats what I did. And a small job came in ..


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Al Taper said:


> Thanks for the replys...
> 
> This is a GC i do work for. Not a HO..
> I have finished over his drywall work.. :blink: It was not worth what I charged..:whistling2:But you just do it and keep busy. I talked about this to my uncle( he is a painter). And he was just like your in business for yourself you have all the paper work. You can't work cheap. You have to make money and profit. You gave him a price and he want it cheaper.
> I have taken work cheap. Because I was hungery. And Iam just a mess because no matter how it goes there is no money to be made.. So I will just walk away and not work.. And thats what I did. And a small job came in ..


That's usually how it goes! Good job man! Hang tight! Something always comes along!


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Al Taper said:


> Thanks for the replys...
> 
> This is a GC i do work for. Not a HO..
> I have finished over his drywall work.. :blink: It was not worth what I charged..:whistling2:But you just do it and keep busy. I talked about this to my uncle( he is a painter). And he was just like your in business for yourself you have all the paper work. You can't work cheap. You have to make money and profit. You gave him a price and he want it cheaper.
> I have taken work cheap. Because I was hungery. And Iam just a mess because no matter how it goes there is no money to be made.. So I will just walk away and not work.. And thats what I did. *And a small job came in ..*


Good for you Al.:thumbup:
The funny thing is, I make more money a the smaller jobs anyways.:yes:


----------

